# **New Changes to Facebook*** add your name here



## Aprill (Jun 13, 2009)

So I am making a new facebook thread.

You can now set a username for yourself, which makes things easier I guess.

Here is mine: Aprill Coleman - Jackson, MS | Facebook

Makeuptalk's: http://www.facebook.com/MakeupTalkRocks


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2009)

mine is Rosie Shaw - Australia | Facebook

how annoying is this - you can't change it! so what if I get married? add to that, someone already took 'rosieshaw'

ptch!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 13, 2009)

Here's mine




http://www.facebook.com/RebeccaHelm


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2009)

you go to Login | Facebook


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ahhh thanks muchly


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jun 13, 2009)

Aileen Dodik-Mekler | Facebook


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 13, 2009)

Melissa M. Miller - Atlanta, GA | Facebook


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2009)

www.facebook.com/emily.salcedo


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 15, 2009)

aww Aprill thats sweet!lol

check me out at Login | Facebook


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine is www.facebook.com/themakeupsnob


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 16, 2009)

oops i just posted mine in the old facebook thread.

nevermind..www.facebook.com/laurafaye


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2009)

Karren Hutton - Pittsburgh, PA | Facebook


----------



## Tyari (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's mine

Login | Facebook

If you send me a friend request, just please make sure you mention that you know me from makeuptalk.com - Thanks y'all!

Edit: I dunno know why it comes up as login on the link but it does take you to my page. I dunno how to add a url. ERGHHH!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/ChelseyMiles


----------



## Roxie (Jul 4, 2009)

My name is Roxanne Sutherland but I don't know the link....

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Roxa...e%2Csutherland


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 7, 2009)

www.facebook.com/moira.taylor1


----------



## MsTique (Jul 14, 2009)

My facebook is my first signature.



It took me forever to figure THAT out! lol. I guess I like the nickname you can create..? But yeah, it does suck that you can't change it. They should reconsider.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 30, 2009)

Login | Facebook

Just got one yesterday. My facebooks all screwed up atm though so it won't let me set a username yet.


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

Your must work ok now, Katie.. I think that was you that added me today? Lol.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 31, 2009)

lol yeah that was me haha, it's working now


----------



## Karren (Jul 31, 2009)

I couldn't tell at first.. You have your hand over your face in vour FB photo.. Lol.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/holliemcintyre88

send me a message and let me know it's an MUTer, I'm quite tight with the 'security' on my Facebook due to past problems.


----------



## CheriTracy (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a personal FB- and thankfully got my name: cheritracy. I should register my girls now (only 2 &amp; 5) so they have a chance, lol!

On another note, if you want to promote your blog or business, you should get a FP (Fan Page). It takes 100 fans to get your brand name, but i have a work-around (I think). I am working on it now...

If you want to fan me, please visit me at Orglamix Cosmetics | Facebook. Drop me a note if you have a FP and I will fan you back






x Cheri

@Sherbert-Kisses (LOV YOUR NAME!) That's why you should create a FP!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 21, 2009)

My name is Sarah. Add me I would love to have the MUT crew on there. Just let me know that's where your from.





http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pr...51&amp;ref=profile


----------



## CheriTracy (Sep 19, 2009)

Create a fanpage page called MUT crew- what a great idea! Let me know if you need help. I'd be happy to set it up!

x Cheri

And *wink* *wink* I only reveal my eye!

I understand-- for all you guys tight with your security, you could always create a fan page, then anyone can join...just a thought. If you need help, lmk. I'm no expert, but willing to help.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 23, 2009)

Singh | Facebook


----------



## nydoll23 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello to all the lovely mut ladies



mine is Gwendolyn Cruzado-Uhle whitestone n.y.


----------



## hs769 (Oct 2, 2009)

If any of you ladies want to add me feel free..

Heath Shelton


----------



## Karren (Oct 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *hs769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If any of you ladies want to add me feel free..Heath Shelton

246 Heath Shelton's on FB... Lol. Can you post a link to your page?


----------



## hs769 (Oct 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 246 Heath Shelton's on FB... Lol. Can you post a link to your page? LOL.. I didnt think there would be so many..ok try this Heath Shelton - Northern Indiana, IN | Facebook


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 7, 2009)

Isn't that wierd? I looked myself up once just because my name really isn't too common and I was bored and there were PAGES of Moira Taylor's.......

Originally Posted by *hs769* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL.. I didnt think there would be so many..ok try this Heath Shelton - Northern Indiana, IN | Facebook


----------



## kflukinger (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine is facebook.com/kristyflukinger

Does anyone know how to get the old facebook back? I don't care for the new "Live Feed, News Feed" thing that's going on now. Help?


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 26, 2009)

im on it too i am : Login | Facebook hope i did the link right?


----------



## Karren (Oct 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *kflukinger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine is facebook.com/kristyflukinger
Does anyone know how to get the old facebook back? I don't care for the new "Live Feed, News Feed" thing that's going on now. Help?

Go to the top left menu and click on MORE Then drag the STATUS UPDATES to the top of the left menu.... and then click on it and that becomes your default which is the old FB... So I am told...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Oct 26, 2009)

People were posting that on mine too, Karren. I am going to try it.


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2009)

It does work, Moira... Too bad FB is real flakey this morning!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im on it too i am : Login | Facebook hope i did the link right? It won't let me link to your page, although not sure if that's just facebook being a pain again!


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It won't let me link to your page, although not sure if that's just facebook being a pain again! hmmm i dont know, when i clicked your link it just took me to the main page weird, although i have my security setting to unsearchable and all that so im not sure what you do?? i want to add you


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm i dont know, when i clicked your link it just took me to the main page weird, although i have my security setting to unsearchable and all that so im not sure what you do?? i want to add you



Hollie is on my friends list, so you can find her that way


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 24, 2009)

Angela Lau | Facebook


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm i dont know, when i clicked your link it just took me to the main page weird, although i have my security setting to unsearchable and all that so im not sure what you do?? i want to add you




I'll lower my security for a day or two so you can find me and see if that works, I just have to be careful with my online stuff, especially when it has my real name, as I've had some issues in the past with people trying to track me down etc...
Search for me on one of the girls' lists 'Hollie McIntyre'


----------



## missmignonne (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's mine Facebook|Tawanda Robinson


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll lower my security for a day or two so you can find me and see if that works, I just have to be careful with my online stuff, especially when it has my real name, as I've had some issues in the past with people trying to track me down etc...
Search for me on one of the girls' lists 'Hollie McIntyre'

lol i knew your name from sending you the present



i found you on karrens friend list yayyy sent you a request


----------



## SarahBear (Dec 30, 2009)

Sarah Ann Branin


----------



## lilkimiko124 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am not liking Facebook, but the username on the URL is awesome!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is my facebook link


----------



## soniaklinklin (Feb 20, 2010)

this refers to the fan page?


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 23, 2010)

My facebook is now set up as Melanie Broadsworldblog

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aaliyahh (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------



## banapple (May 28, 2010)

oo wow totally posted in the other one as well

Lily Yang | Facebook

add!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2010)

bump! added everyone that I didnt add before. I had to move my page!


----------



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's mine: April Saylor | Facebook


----------



## lips_like_sugar (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1833549016

ehh i couldnt figure out how to do the cool click link thingy =)


----------



## flipshawtii (Aug 8, 2010)

Eileen Erfe Ferraro | Facebook


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 8, 2010)

My original Facebook link is invalid, and I can't edit my previous post, so I am reposting mine.....

http://www.facebook.com/moira.taylor1

Alright...HELP! What am I doing wrong? How can I post a valid link??


----------

